# Alternators, Free Energy, Perpetual Motion, Over Unity and all that...



## iainventor (May 25, 2017)

iainventor said:


> just to make myself clear I never agreed with it or said it would work, but that is where I started to read this stuff and think people here were possibly overly meen to him , if he was a nut job that could make his mental health worse possibly???


Page 1 [QUOTE Note From The Administrators: This has now become the official thread for all questions relating to using alternators/generators WITHOUT AN EXTERNAL POWER SOURCE. QUOTE]

And maybe everyone arguing against me said it yourself the key is using an alternator with only internal source??? I agree 

but my alternators capturing energy is from external power source battery electrons???? Can you guys argue both ways now internal external source??


----------

